# labor day weekend



## okimoto (Nov 21, 2011)

My wife and I were visiting a friend in Destin this past Labor Day weekend. Hurricane Issac left some murky water, but I had some fishing opportunities. I tried Destin bridge (west side), a public park in Mary Esther (don't remember the name) and waded a flat area behind Okaloosa Island Pier. Lady fish were everywhere; no matter what I threw they hit the fly, and finally I landed something nicer looking fish on a Clouser Deep Minnow. Don't get me wrong, catching lady fish is fun. 

I have been using a 3wt for a while for bass and bluegills here in Atlanta, so my 8wt felt really heavy. Anyways, it was a fun weekend. I hope I have another trip soon.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Good Deal! That is a great pic! Thanks for sharing it and your report!:thumbup:


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

"spec"tacular


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Thanks for the report. I have a 3wt. also I use for brim, etc. --what a blast!


----------



## Branden (Sep 10, 2012)

Nice! 
Were those on sinking or floating flies?


----------



## okimoto (Nov 21, 2011)

Branden said:


> Nice!
> Were those on sinking or floating flies?


I caught this spec on a slow sinking Clouser (medium bead chain instead of dumbbell eyes). I was mostly fishing in shallow water at most waist-deep, so I didn't use anything heavy. As I was stripping fairly fast, flies stayed just below the surface. Chartreuse/white was the best producer, followed by Pompinator (the recipe should be in this topic). The only topwater fly I used was a Gurgler. I also caught some bait fish on a wooly bugger, too.

Anyways, I'm new to saltwater fly fishing, so I don't know much about it yet; just throwing what I can tie.


----------

